# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Tips/tricks/advice/recipes/whatever

## Angus_A

I have so much free time here it's ridiculous. 
So i wanted to know if theres any recipes people want or any advice or tips people need. 

Thanks 

Angus

----------


## kiwijames

OK I got one for you. How do you rest meat (like a whole fillet) without it going cold?

----------


## Angus_A

> OK I got one for you. How do you rest meat (like a whole fillet) without it going cold?


Wrap it in foil, keep it on a wire rack so there's a little surface touching the meat (and therefore drawing out moisture) an eye fillet should need only about 20 minutes to rest. 
Serving on warm plates is also a must. If your kitchen is particularly cold a 50-60 degree oven is safe for resting purposes.

----------


## Dino

The other ting I do is wrap tea towel round the foil, keeps a bit more heat in, just like a blanket. Not required in commercial kitchens as normally bloody hot!

Don't put towel round and stick it in the oven

Cheers

Dino

----------


## scoped

your sausage recipes!

----------


## outdoorlad

Angus, can you explain what & when different oils should be used for? ie; olive, rapeseed, canola, etc 
I just use olive for everything, also what's the story on mixing butter & oil?

----------


## Angus_A

> Angus, can you explain what & when different oils should be used for? ie; olive, rapeseed, canola, etc 
> I just use olive for everything, also what's the story on mixing butter & oil?


Olive oil has a low smoke point so it's best used when cooking at lower temperatures. It has a strong flavour so it's not ideal for searing, regular olive oil should be used for cooking whilst extra virgin should be used for salads and dressings because it has more plant matter in it (giving it a stronger flavour) which makes it burn and turn bitter very easy. 
Rapeseed/canola/ricebran/avacado/soya bean oil are what are known as 'neutral oils' and have little to no flavour but extremely high smoke points making them ideal for searing and frying. Generally rice bran and sunflower oil have the highest smoke points of the lot. 
Combining butter and oil will stablize it and prevent it from burning as quickly when used for frying.

----------


## Angus_A

> your sausage recipes!


Oh yeah, i forgot about that. I'll type some up now for ya buddy.

----------


## Gibo

> Olive oil has a low smoke point so it's best used when cooking at lower temperatures. It has a strong flavour so it's not ideal for searing, regular olive oil should be used for cooking whilst extra virgin should be used for salads and dressings because it has more plant matter in it (giving it a stronger flavour) which makes it burn and turn bitter very easy. 
> Rapeseed/canola/ricebran/avacado/soya bean oil are what are known as 'neutral oils' and have little to no flavour but extremely high smoke points making them ideal for searing and frying. Generally rice bran and sunflower oil have the highest smoke points of the lot. 
> Combining butter and oil will stablize it and prevent it from burning as quickly when used for frying.


Whats the tucky with coconut oil, we use it almost exclusively for when cooking meat alone. Seems pretty neutral taste wise

----------


## Angus_A

> Whats the tucky with coconut oil, we use it almost exclusively for when cooking meat alone. Seems pretty neutral taste wise


I use it for deserts when i need to make a chocolate coating for eclairs etc. But i don't generally recommend it for cooking with as it's not a very stable product, bloody good for you though i hear. We used to put a teaspoon of it in our coffee at the beginning of a shift to even out the caffeine release and keep us going longer.

----------


## Gibo

What do you mean by stable? Does it not have a consistent smoke temp if thats how you measure it?

----------


## Angus_A

Yep. Exactly.

----------


## Gibo

> Yep. Exactly.


Cheers. Will make sure the wife and I keep an eye on it.

----------


## Maca49

What's that sauce recipe you gave to that old fart Rushy! He made some last night for the venison, it's sticky, want to make money? Bottle it that's one of the best sauces I've tasted! We should talk! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> What's that sauce recipe you gave to that old fart Rushy! He made some last night for the venison, it's sticky, want to make money? Bottle it that's one of the best sauces I've tasted! We should talk!


Must have been shit veni to need sauce  :Psmiley:  Rushy gave me a sauce recipe for veni a year ago. Maybe need to stop getting tasty ones to try it?

----------


## Angus_A

Bahahaha ive posted it multiple times, half cup of balsamic, 1/8 cup honey, reduce to a syrup and add a handful of chopped mint. Nothing to it.

----------


## veitnamcam

Any bright ideas for thick ling fillets?... bearing in mind no herb garden but a fair selection of powdered herbs and spices.

----------


## mikee

> Any bright ideas for thick ling fillets?... bearing in mind no herb garden but a fair selection of powdered herbs and spices.


You could give them to me, I'll find something to do with em.......................

----------


## Pengy

> Any bright ideas for thick ling fillets?... bearing in mind no herb garden but a fair selection of powdered herbs and spices.


Shit ! You actually eat Ling down that neck of the woods. ?

----------


## Maca49

All arse no class @Gibo

----------


## Angus_A

> Any bright ideas for thick ling fillets?... bearing in mind no herb garden but a fair selection of powdered herbs and spices.


I quite enjoy it in chowder, i think it suits it very well. 

40g unsalted butter
4 rashers Bacon, finely chopped. Get the proper stuff, no shoulder or middle bacon please. 
1 medium onion, finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, crushed
500g potatoes, peeled, cut into 1cm chunks or the same amount of baby potatoes cut in half. 
1 litre chicken stock
500g fillets
1 cup corn, frozen, canned or fresh, it doesn't matter
1/2 cup heavy cream
2 tablespoons chopped parsley, dried will work in a pinch. 
Crusty bread, to serve

Cook the bacon until crisp, remove and to the same pan add the butter and onions, on a low heat sweat them until translucent. Add the garlic and cook a further minute until it smells...garlicy. 
Add to a pot with the stock and potatoes and bring to a boil until the potatoes are tender, add the fish and corn and simmer until the fish is cooked through and flakes nicely. 
Add the cream and parsley and stir but don't let it boil. Once heated through again serve immediately. 


Nice and simple.

----------


## Munsey

> Any bright ideas for thick ling fillets?... bearing in mind no herb garden but a fair selection of powdered herbs and spices.


It's nice smoked

----------


## veitnamcam

> I quite enjoy it in chowder, i think it suits it very well. 
> 
> 40g unsalted butter
> 4 rashers Bacon, finely chopped. Get the proper stuff, no shoulder or middle bacon please. 
> 1 medium onion, finely chopped
> 2 garlic cloves, crushed
> 500g potatoes, peeled, cut into 1cm chunks or the same amount of baby potatoes cut in half. 
> 1 litre chicken stock
> 500g fillets
> ...


Cheers:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> You could give them to me, I'll find something to do with em.......................


you don't want them  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pengy

Think I must be missing something here. The Ling that I know and hate (UK) I wouldn't feed to anything but the cat. 
Must be a different fish

----------


## Pengy

I currently have a very large Kahawai fillet baking in foil with some smoked garlic and rosemary seasoning plus sliced capsicum.

----------


## Angus_A

> I currently have a very large Kahawai fillet baking in foil with some smoked garlic and rosemary seasoning plus sliced capsicum.


Pouch of applesauce and a ham sandwich for me...bloody no cutlery rules

----------


## veitnamcam

> Think I must be missing something here. The Ling that I know and hate (UK) I wouldn't feed to anything but the cat. 
> Must be a different fish


Like a big eel, but orange up to about 2m long and as round as a mans hips.
Not many that big now tho they have been commercially fished for years

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pengy

> Pouch of applesauce and a ham sandwich for me...bloody no cutlery rules


I need a dislike button for that one

----------


## Pengy

> Like a big eel, but orange up to about 2m long and as round as a mans hips.
> Not many that big now tho they have been commercially fished for years
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Hmm. Sounds like the same thing we get up in Blighty. 
I have to admit that it was only due to my Grandfathers hatred for them that I only ever considered Ling as catfood . 
Deep water dwellers?

----------


## Gapped axe

no your right Pengy, pet food. Then having just said that I'm having smoked West Coast Mullet for tea in a white sauce.

Good thread by the way Angus

----------


## Pengy

Well my experimental KY was a success.  I even left the dark flesh (blood line )in and skin on (scaled). 
Bloody yummy.

----------


## Dundee

Best tip after I left the Army was get a wife..........no need for me to cook. :Have A Nice Day:   And young fellas that like catching fish and hunting like too prepare their game and cook it. :Cool:

----------


## Angus_A

> Best tip after I left the Army was get a wife..........no need for me to cook.  And young fellas that like catching fish and hunting like too prepare their game and cook it.


I'm trying Dundee, believe me i am  :Grin:

----------


## Scribe

I to enjoyed the sauce that Rushy made to go with the venison on Saturday night. Thanks Angus.

----------


## Angus_A

Cheers mate, glad you enjoyed it.

----------


## Rich007

What an awesome thread ! You are a great person Angus, may you never be banned  :Grin:  

OK.... things I want to cook awesomely (but am not at the moment).......

Venison burgers

Whole venison back steaks

Pork ribs

Any thoughts?

Rich

----------


## Angus_A

> What an awesome thread ! You are a great person Angus, may you never be banned  
> 
> OK.... things I want to cook awesomely (but am not at the moment).......
> 
> Venison burgers
> 
> Whole venison back steaks
> 
> Pork ribs
> ...


Ill put a few recipes together for you.

----------


## veitnamcam

Not to trying to take the shine of Angus here at all.
Whole venison backsteak is the easiest thing to cook well.
Sear all over, should take about 5 min, some bbqs (cheap Shit ones generally) won't get hot enough to get a good sear and as i recently found out some stove tops(my cheap Shit red light glass top one) also.
Get good sear all around and rest somewhere warm. wire rack in bbq or oven at 80 odd deg for ten min.
slice and eat  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## stingray

When your finished with Richy, I need help with crispy batter like they do in the fishn chip shop, mines always doughy and flat. 
Cheers joe.

----------


## mikee

> When your finished with Richy, I need help with crispy batter like they do in the fishn chip shop, mines always doughy and flat. 
> Cheers joe.


+1

----------


## Angus_A

I actually worked on this for a very long time. And it's been a guarded secret of mine ever since i perfected it. So consider yourselves lucky. 

For the batter: 

I did this all by weight not by volume because it was the only way to get it JUST right.  

550g beer
50g plain vodka 
400g cake flour
16g salt 
10g baking soda

Pre batter: 

10g Methylcellulose F50 you can buy this online, no you cannot skip it, no it's not bad for you. 
500g water. 
Bring water to a boil and ad the Methylcellulose, whisk and chill completely. It'll go clear when cool. 

Go from pre batter to some more cake flour to beer batter. 

Best goddamn fish and chips you'll ever have, i shit you not.

----------


## Angus_A

VC was dead on with the tenderloin guide, however i'll type up some comprehensive rib and burger guides in the morning...these drugs make me so damn sleepy  :Indifferent:

----------


## Dundee

Lay off the weed :Wink:

----------


## Angus_A

> Lay off the weed


I respectfully decline  :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

Okey dokey, ribs. 

If you're having trouble with your ribs drying out i recommend braising rather than roasting. 
Here's a really basic method and recipe you can alter for your own tastes. 

Assemble a rub of your choice, i like a mix of ground fennel seed, garlic powder, chilli flakes, salt, pepper and some dried sage. Rub it all over the ribs and put in the fridge tightly wrapped in foil for an hour. 
Make a braising liquid, a good one is a cup of white wine with a few tablespoons of Worcestershire sauce, a tablespoon of rice wine or white balsamic vinegar and a generous tablespoon of honey. Pour that into the foil packages and bake at 140 for 3 hours. Then simply remove them from the foil, throw them on the grill and sauce them. It's great if you want to make a bunch of racks in advance. You can just prep them in the oven and take them with you to the bbq for finishing.

----------


## Angus_A

For burgers it's very dependent on the cut, you want a medium grind from the shoulder region. So chuck for beef, or butt for pork, (no idea what that's called on a deer but the front shoulder portion) it has a balanced fat to meat ratio and enough connective tissue to give a satisfying bite. 
No egg or crumb  should be necessary, you want the fat alone to be enough to hold them together. Season simply, salt and pepper however season with pepper to the mix itself and salt the outside, this means that you won't lose as much moisture from the salt and your pepper won't burn. 
Lightly oiled grill pan, initially you want a screaming hot heat, once on, reduce to heat to medium low and go until they release and flip them over for the remainder of the time. 
If you want to up the flavour profile, throw in a pad of butter once flipped along with some fresh herbs and some chunks of garlic, skin and all that you've just given a quick bash with a knife. Baste with the herby butter and once the herbs and garlic have some good colour, top the burger with em during resting to perfume the meat. 
I like mine medium but it's totally up to you, i personally think a burger should be enjoyed with a good amount of pink inside but not so pink that the texture is compromised.

----------


## Angus_A

I recommend this vendor for buying methylcellulose. 
Like, 12 bucks for a 2oz package. 

Methylcellulose F50

----------


## Rich007

Cheers Angus. Thanks heaps I'll see about having a go with the ribs on the weekend. If you ever need any advice on cows or milk production give me a yell  :Have A Nice Day: 

Rich

----------


## GWH

I made your balsamic/honey/mint sauce today and had it drissled over some sika steak tonight for dinner. Bloody good mate, everyone loved it. ;-) cheers.

----------


## Angus_A

> I made your balsamic/honey/mint sauce today and had it drissled over some sika steak tonight for dinner. Bloody good mate, everyone loved it. ;-) cheers.


Glad you liked it, it's going on the menu at the new place.

----------


## 308

Where are you gonna be cooking at?

----------


## Angus_A

Chapellis in lower hutt, officially take over as head chef december 3rd.

----------


## sako75

What's the low down on corned silverside? Mrs is just about to put one in the crockpot for dinner tonight
If we have it with mashed spuds and peas with lashings of Watties I will be a happy man

----------


## R93

Make a mustard sauce! Ya don't put tucker fucker on corned beef. No no no


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## sako75

@Dundee you listening to this? 

Mustard is for Yankee hotdogs. Not a fine tender corned beef and the next day Sammies with fresh bread

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee you listening to this? 
> 
> Mustard is for Yankee hotdogs. Not a fine tender corned beef and the next day Sammies with fresh bread


Can't back you on that,I don't like corned beef. :ORLY:

----------


## Angus_A

I like simmering it in coconut milk. Can't remember where i picked that up but it's gooooood.

----------


## sako75

> Can't back you on that,I don't like corned beef.


I gave you a like on that only because we don't have a "WTF I can't believe you just said that" button
Apart from smileys

----------


## scoped

how you getting on with those sausage recipes angus?

----------


## stingray

Corn fritters? Any thoughts

----------


## GWH

> Corn fritters? Any thoughts


Love em!

----------


## Angus_A

The one food in existence that makes me retch.

----------


## sako75

This is close to perfect. Any ideas on what you would add to it?
Carrots were done in honey with a touch of butter

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Looks real good mate,BUT silverside Must have mustard sauce.

----------


## Dundee

> This is close to perfect. Any ideas on what you would add to it?
> Carrots were done in honey with a touch of butter
> 
> Attachment 29743


It is perfect but all I would eat is the mashed spud with that sauce you added. :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Or at least some hot English to dab on it.

And mashed spud must have cracked pepper and butter.

----------


## Angus_A

> This is close to perfect. Any ideas on what you would add to it?
> Carrots were done in honey with a touch of butter
> 
> Attachment 29743


Looks like a proper feast mate. All it needs is mustard sauce. I usually toss in some baby potatoes and cabbage towards the end of the cook but that's just my preference.

----------


## Angus_A

> how you getting on with those sausage recipes angus?


I've got a couple together, there's one in particular i'm trying to hunt down before i upload them all.

----------


## EeeBees

Mustard sauce
This is the version I make...

600ml milk
40g butter
25g plain flour
1 tbsp mustard powder
1 tbsp white or white wine vinegar
1 tsp sugar
salt

Heat the milk until warm.  In another saucepan, melt the butter, then stirring all awhile add the flour until smooth, add the milk, stirring continuously.  Allow the sauce to come to the boil then simmer for five minutes, carry on with the constant stirring.   When the sauce is nice and creamy,  remove from the heat and stir in the mustard powder, vinegar, and sugar.   Add salt to taste.   You can serve this cold with cold meats or hot with hot meats...

----------


## veitnamcam

I usually just have mustard but when i make a sauce i reduce a bottle of cream by half and stir in mustard powder till happy with flavor/heat and done.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## stingray

> Or at least some hot English to dab on it.
> 
> And mashed spud must have cracked pepper and butter.


And onion for the love of good taste .... Red onion..... Garlic & butter for me on the carrots !

----------


## Gibo

Use some of the juice in the mustard sauce mix

----------


## Gapped axe

How to boil the perfect egg for breakfast, not hard and not clear and runny, please Gus

----------


## Ryan

Peas...  :Sick: 




> This is close to perfect. Any ideas on what you would add to it?
> Carrots were done in honey with a touch of butter
> 
> Attachment 29743

----------


## Beaker

Looks like i'm in welly next week, where is a good feed in town? 

Angus, where are you based now? I'll come and support your pay check - might beable to do a lunch as well (beers are alright at lunch? If so, your your up for a few, on me)

----------


## Angus_A

I'm living in the hutt, not working for a while though. Doctors orders. But the restuarant i work at is portlander, corner of featherston and whitmore.

----------


## Leadfoot

> I'm living in the hutt, not working for a while though. Doctors orders. But the restuarant i work at is portlander, corner of featherston and whitmore.


You must know your steak then  :Have A Nice Day:  is there an easy way to do a bearnaise sauce?

----------


## Angus_A

You can use a pre made hollindaise and simply reduce some white wine down to a few tablespoons and add it to the sauce along with some chpped tarragon, minced shallot and black pepper.
Won't be as good but i'd be lying if i said i haven't done it in a pinch.

----------

